# can not delete qt-copy-3.3.8_14



## xwwu (May 22, 2013)

Dear *f*riends:

*W*hen running `pkg info`

```
qt-copy-3.3.8_14               Multiplatform C++ application framework (+ KDE patches)
```
is there. *B*ut if I run `pkg_delete -f qt-copy-3.3.8_14`, then I see:

```
pkg_delete: no such package 'qt-copy-3.3.8_14' installed
```

I can't understand it at all!


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2013)

You're using the wrong tool. You have PKGNG and you should use the PKGNG tools, not the traditional pkg_* tools.

`# pkg delete qt-copy-3.3.8_14`


----------



## xwwu (May 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You're using the wrong tool. You have PKGNG and you should use the PKGNG tools, not the traditional pkg_* tools.
> 
> `# pkg delete qt-copy-3.3.8_14`



thanks!

Or, does that mean I should delete all the package as pkg_*?


----------



## jozze (May 26, 2013)

If you migrated to PKGNG, you'll have to use ports-mgmt/pkg. You should not use pkg_* anymore. All things pkg_* are in the base system, and are not packages.

If you want to get rid of them, add 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_PKGTOOLS=yes
```
 to your /etc/src.conf, and then `# cd /usr/src && make check-old` to see which components of the base system will be deleted. You can then use `# make delete-old` to delete them. Each time, it will ask you for conformation.

If you think you can just delete all of them without querying, use `# yes | make delete-old`.

See build(7)() and src.conf(5)() for more information before proceeding. Also, see rebuilding world and deleting obsolete files in the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------

